# I need advice



## Golf_Major (Mar 26, 2006)

Which clubs and balls work the best? I need some professional ones since mine are not really good. They are also worn out. Any suggesstions?


----------



## RYANNNNN (Mar 26, 2006)

I'm a dedicated callaway user, as for balls, proV1's are good.


----------



## BigL (Mar 26, 2006)

For clubs i like a lot. I have a good set of nike irons that i like using a lot. As for the balls i agree with ryan, pro v1s are good.


----------



## stratocastor (Mar 27, 2006)

I really enjoy my Golden Bear clubs, they work really well for me and I am a big fan of the original Bear who they were made in the image of. 

As for balls, I have always found that the expensive Nike balls work best, atleast for me. Juts don't lose too money as they cost a bundle.


----------



## RYANNNNN (Mar 26, 2006)

If you do become a great golfer if you already are I suggest purchasing expensive balls because they *DO* increase the quality of your game, and you'll also leave the course feeling much happier then usual.


----------



## Bigbertha (Mar 28, 2006)

I used to buy good balls but since mine always go into the woods or the water, it usually ends up being a big waste of money.


----------



## GolfLine (Mar 28, 2006)

If you're starting out don't worry too much about stuff you can lose like balls, but I dont see any reason not to get the best equipment. Try callaway, I've heard good things and like them myself.


----------

